# Deathwatch and the Death Spectres



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I just finished the newly released Deathwatch novel, that features the Deathwatch Talon squad that have been present in several short stories now. Detailing their origins and fleshing out their characters, as well giving much more life to how it is in the Deathwatch. Going right from first initiation.

But most fascinating of all is all the new juicy lore presented on the Death Spectres chapter, scions of Corax. They have some really fascinating things going on, which remains a continued plot thread through the whole of the book, involving the main character Brother Librarian Karras of the Death Spectres from his initiation into the Deathwatch.

I find the book a quite good read, with the smaller space marine focus on just a small squad there is quite a lot more space for interaction and personality. Definitely one of the better recent releases and the book ends on an open note with room for plenty of sequels for Talon Squad and the threads of mystery remaining.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Deathwatch novel is really good. Death Spectres chapter is awesome. Shariax shoes many connections with the Golden Throne. But one point with which i dissapointed with - another great mustery prophecy for Brother Librarian Karras. Its so boring - this prophecies everywhere now


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Anakwanar said:


> Deathwatch novel is really good. Death Spectres chapter is awesome. Shariax shoes many connections with the Golden Throne. But one point with which i dissapointed with - another great mustery prophecy for Brother Librarian Karras. Its so boring - this prophecies everywhere now


Prophecy is very important in 40k. It's how Chaos and the Imperium fight many of their battles and they base much of their mythology on them.

Looking forward to reading _Deathwatch_, my copy should arrive this week. I finally get to read more of Siefer Zeed, AKA Ghost! :grin:


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Prophecy is very important in 40k. It's how Chaos and the Imperium fight many of their battles and they base much of their mythology on them.
> 
> Looking forward to reading _Deathwatch_, my copy should arrive this week. I finally get to read more of Siefer Zeed, AKA Ghost! :grin:
> 
> ...


You wont be disappointed, he makes some great appearances.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

If the guy is called "Ghost" shouldn't he not be making appearances?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Worldkiller said:


> If the guy is called "Ghost" shouldn't he not be making appearances?


Well Ghosts _are_ apparitions so maybe it's ok ?


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Just finished it. Really an enjoyable book. Don't suppose I should say much, for spoiler reasons. But I'm always happy with seeing Psykers, and we got a pretty cool one. Heh. Yeah, the Death Spectres' schemes could be very interesting. As well as those of Sigma an whoever else.

And yeah, Zeed rocks! :biggrin:


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

After loving the shit out of the two short stories I was looking forward to this book immensely. And god is it a good book, as soon as it arrived I cleared my schedule, so glad I did. I read the first 7/8ths of the book in my first sitting and only put it down to catch some sleep lol. Finished it the very next morning and loved it. Totally engrossing book that never let me down. I was a tad surprised Steve Parker never explained to Karras why he couldn't read Rauth, like he explained in the one of his short stories. Thought that would have brought about a pretty cool character growth for Rauth amongst the group if they knew just how badass he is lol.

Haven't heard any news of this book getting a sequel or a trilogy or anything, yet given the cliff hangers and the ability for the "Sigma" arc to really expand out, it seems likely. I am desperately hoping this gets turned into a several book series. More books would give him the opportunity to introduce more unique characters from different chapters, his Space Marine interactions and chemistry is some of the best I've personally read.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Does the writing improve from the dross that were Steve Parker's shorts?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Khyzer said:


> Haven't heard any news of this book getting a sequel or a trilogy or anything, yet given the cliff hangers and the ability for the "Sigma" arc to really expand out, it seems likely. I am desperately hoping this gets turned into a several book series. More books would give him the opportunity to introduce more unique characters from different chapters, his Space Marine interactions and chemistry is some of the best I've personally read.


He's working on Deathwatch II right now.



Vaz said:


> Does the writing improve from the dross that were Steve Parker's shorts?


I have no idea how to respond to that. I loved the shorts as Khyzer did, so i'd suggest that you just don't bother reading it because I really doubt you'll like it.


LotN


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Where are these short stories? I've read the novel (really liked it k, and now I want to read more about them, especially Rauth.

@Vaz, you may like the book, if only because it has some ultramarine hating in it.


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

You can either find both stories collected within a bundle of several Deathwatch stories in _Xenos Hunters_.

Or you can find Steve Parkers _Headhunted_ in _Heroes of the Space Marines_ anthology, and _Exhumed_ in _Victories of the Space Marines_ anthology.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Meddler said:


> @Vaz, you may like the book, if only because it has some ultramarine hating in it.


Why would that be relevant? McNeil's Ultramarines are shit. Dan Abnett's are outstanding. Your point?


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I really enjoyed the book, the stuff the deathwatch has access to is rather impressive, also their way of working seems to be quite mature. I do not know why but it has a more hopefull feel to it, it gives hope that there is a chance that everything does not go to shit.
the size of the starfort was a little over the top from my perspective, sent one (there are 6) of those to the eye and finish the 13 th crusade.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

piemelke said:


> The size of the starfort was a little over the top from my perspective, sent one (there are 6) of those to the eye and finish the 13 th crusade.


The Starforts are just that, Starforts. Not battleships, they can't move and even they wouldn't be able to turn the tide of the 13th Black Crusade.


LotN


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Why would that be relevant? McNeil's Ultramarines are shit. Dan Abnett's are outstanding. Your point?


I've heard McNeill was originally scheduled for Calth, which scares me.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> The Starforts are just that, Starforts. Not battleships, they can't move and even they wouldn't be able to turn the tide of the 13th Black Crusade.
> LotN


a diameter of 3500 km (yes kilometer) that is no Ramilies class starfort that is a small bloody planet (death star), not crafted by human hand so I do not immediately see why it would not be able to move (below c it would actually be rather easy)?


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

-Below c, it might take a million years to get there.
-Something might be built into them that makes them incapable of entering the warp.
-They might be structurally unable to move without breaking.
-Maybe there used to be seven, and one self-destructed when they tried to move it.

We can make up any number of reasons it wouldn't work, and we can think of why this or that reason isn't valid. But, since they aren't being moved to the Eye to fight, there must be a valid reason, whether or not they've thought of this whole idea yet.


----------

